# My Christmas Gifts!! **pics!!**



## Weasel (Dec 25, 2007)

so I got chocolates, some makeup storage and various body lotions etc.

but here's the really interesting stuff, woo!!

excuse the shit-tastic picture quality...








**I BLANKED OUT THE EYESHADOWS I HAD BEFORE CHRISTMAS**

all the eyeshadows are pro pans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



































w00t!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so thrilled with what I got, my list had a bunch of colour suggestions, I expected to get maybe 5 eyeshadows and a pigment, but wow! I'm really chuffed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also got some empty quads for travelling and my MA gave my mum some glitter samples for me


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 25, 2007)

WOW!!! Merry Christmas to you!! Love it all-- have you tried the Christina Aguilera fragrance yet?


----------



## Danapotter (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow-ee! Merry Christmas!

I can't wait to open gifties! When I went to my MAC store yesterday, my fav MA said I shouldn't be too sure my dad did not get me anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats!

Update:
Turns out I got no makeup for Christmas. What a surprise. My family hates my makeup addiction.


----------



## Weasel (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_WOW!!! Merry Christmas to you!! Love it all-- have you tried the Christina Aguilera fragrance yet?_

 
yes, it smells lovely!
merry christmas!


----------



## user46 (Dec 25, 2007)

thats great! hopefully my daddy got me the Vera Wang Princess like i asked for! i ran out lol


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 25, 2007)

Yea! You gonna love reflects glitter! all very good colors you got.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 25, 2007)

Whoooeeee.....What fantastic presents....Were you that good??!! I'm happy for you....It's so much fun receiving gifts you can use all year long...Have fun playing w/your goodies and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 25, 2007)

@ Pink GHDs and Vera Vang


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

gorgeous gifts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merry xmas! i have those straighteners and vera wang too! x


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2007)

yaaay! great girfts!!!
i love christina's perfume and i love those pink ghd's i got them in october!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 25, 2007)

Holy Cow!!! That's some great loot!! Enjoy!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 25, 2007)

enjoy it.
merry christmas.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 25, 2007)

awesome!!!!  have fun playin with your new toys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and have fun watching dirty dancing...what a great movie!!!...nobody puts baby in a corner!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 25, 2007)

That's some MAC-a-licious Christmas loot.  Hope you have fun playing with all your new toys.  =)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow nice pressies! I'm lovin' that pink hair straighter! Anything pink is awesome in my opion!


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome gifts!!

I want Chartreuse sooo badly, and I love TEAL!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice gifts!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 25, 2007)

You're one lucky gal!


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 25, 2007)

You musta been one great girl all year long to score all that.

Congrats.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 26, 2007)

Awesome gifts- enjoy em!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

Really great gifts!!  Enjoy them all...I have Vera Wang Princess and I love it!


----------



## juxt123 (Dec 26, 2007)

your very lucky..the christina perfume isn't in the us!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 26, 2007)

wow. you lucky lucky girl! i want that pink ghd!!!! ahhh it's beautiful! have fun with your new toys


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 26, 2007)

Great haul !! 

The Christina Aquilera fragrance is selling like mad over here. I already know I'm getting a bottle for my birthday next month


----------



## Weasel (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for all the great replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just realised I didn't blank out moth brown, but I did have that before christmas lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how come the christina fragrance isn't in the us yet? I would have thought it would come out there first?
anywho all the fragrances are lovvvely!


----------



## frocher (Dec 26, 2007)

Great gifts!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Dec 27, 2007)

Since when did Christina Aguilera have a perfume? Does it smell good?

Awesome haul!


----------



## Purity (Dec 27, 2007)

Man, I wish I had got makeup for christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my family think it's boring to buy me makeup... Enjoy it all!


----------



## ninjakotte (Dec 27, 2007)

i just have to get the aquadisiac ._. im in awe


----------



## fingie (Dec 28, 2007)

Look at all of those pigments!  mmmmm...


----------

